
Why don't more software applications look like clean desks? - danw
http://erikschmidt.tumblr.com/post/77510664/why-dont-more-software-applications-look-like-clean
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=455001>

